# Car won't start after short circuit



## Jon12Ivan (5 mo ago)

*Intro*

I had a problem with the magnetic clutch for the supercharger, it was blowing the 10a sb 21 fuse. So I tried multiple times to replace the fuse and it blowed every time.

So I had an old 10a fuse laying around And I use that and it did not blow so I thought the problem is solved.

After for 5 minus the car stalled the battery discharged and it smelled like burned cable.

*The situation now*

I charged the battery now and it cranks but wont start.
I used starting spray it started for a little time and stalled again.

And those are the results from obdeleven scan 



OBDeleven data log

Date: 2022-09-17 16:40

VIN: WVGZZZ1TZ8W017675
Car: Volkswagen Touran
Year: 2008
Mileage: 217150 KM

---------------------------------------------------------------
01 Engine

System description: MED17.5.1 G
Software number: 03C906032F
Software version: 2986
Hardware number: 03C906032
Serial number: VWX7Z0G53NB16G
Coding: 0000072

Trouble codes:
P0238 - Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ. High Input
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P0190 - Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor "A" Circuit
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P10A5 - Potentiometer regulating flap for intake air Signal too high
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P2127 - Throttle/Pedal Pos. Sens./Switch E Circuit Low Input
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P012D - Turbocharger/Supercharger Inlet Pressure Sensor Circuit High
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
U1025 - A/C control module Read out DTC
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P3377 - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 3 Signal too high
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P0108 - Manifold Abs.Pressure or Bar.Pressure High Input
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P0098 - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P0098 - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit High
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P0113 - Intake Air Temperature Sensor 1 Bank 1 Circuit High
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km
P10AD - Magnetic clutch for mechanical charger Open circuit
static
Priority: 0
Frequency counter: 1
Driving cycle: 255
Mileage: 217155 km


Any idea where to look?


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Welcome to Vortex!

I read your Intro, several times, color me confused.

the magnetic clutch for the supercharger was blowing it's fuse. [10Amp Fuse]
You replaced the fuse, several times and each time the fuse blew. [More 10Amp Fuses]
Then you put in an "Old 10 AMp fuse" [Old 10Amp Fuse]
And 5 minutes later everything went to hell.

If I read this right, they were all 10Amp Fuses.
Is that correct?
Or was the Old 10 Amp fuse not a 10 amp fuse but a higher current fuse

I expect the magnetic supercharger clutch has a short and needs to be replaced.
Inspect the wire or cable that connects to the supercharger clutch. If it was overheated by too much current the insulation will likely look distressed. What do you see there?
I expect you will also need to either repair or replace that wire or cable.

I would start with what I wrote above
The other DTC's (Diagnostic Trouble Codes) may all be related.
Without seeing the electrical schematic I am flying blind on that front.

fat biker


----------



## gtiguy482 (12 mo ago)

I agree with fat biker. Fuses keep blowing because there is a problem somewhere. If you can locate the wiring going to the supercharger clutch there should be something going on with it. It has probably gotten rubbed through somewhere and is going to ground. If you have a multimeter you can verify if any of the wires are grounded out and if you have continuity through the harness. Just make sure to unhook the battery when you start checking for continuity.


----------



## Jon12Ivan (5 mo ago)

Update:

There was a huge cable melt around the supercharger clutch cables even the injector cables melted. I managed to repair the harness and the engine starts now but i am getting the same dtcs. Problem ecu damage


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

You write "Problem ecu damage"
Based on what evidence?
I am not saying the ECU may be damaged.
I Am saying Do Not Jump To Conclusions.
More thought, investigation and troubleshooting are indicated.

Let us stop for a minute and go back in time.
Somebody please cue up Huey Lewis & The News.





Before the first fuse blew, how was the car running?
Was the Check Engine Light on?
I have zero experience with modern VW's but I will make a Wild Ass Guess and say that if all of the other codes were present the car would not have been running very well.
Did you follow me on that?

AND the likelihood of all of those components failing at the very same time is Very Remote.

So, I Say, What's Up?

fat biker


----------



## Jon12Ivan (5 mo ago)

Because soneone suggested on another forum heres my post on the other forum









Wiring diagram help with voltage values


1




mhhauto.com


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Jon12Ivan said:


> Because soneone suggested on another forum heres my post on the other forum


I read your post on the other forum
To read those ecu voltages correctly you need to connect the black lead from your meter to a good ground point, either on the body or better yet to the negative post on the battery.

You have not answered my questions from post #5. Please do so.

fat biker


----------



## Jon12Ivan (5 mo ago)

The voltage between pins 29 and 13 of the ecu is zero but if i take the negative lead from pin 13 and place it to the battery negative terminal i get 5V, its like the pin 13 is dead.

About your question on post 5, no didn't had any DTCs before the short circuit.

I tried connecting the Map sensors directly to the ecu bypassing the harness but i am still getting the same DTCs


----------

